# Calculator



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

I was reading about Ckd Tkd Keto etc and came across this calculator which is handy enough but take a look at the carb refeed calculator and enter your details and see what it recommends as grams of carbs..... Couldnt be right?

Surely they have added a zero too many?

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/sclark91.htm


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Where is the calculator?


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Where is the calculator?


Errr edited! :whistling:


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

1880-2256 grams of carbs in a day hmmmm

That is including fizzy drinks sweets etc so I guess it is possible


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

But in terms of calories it sky high? No?


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

yea it's 7500kcal just from carbs but I think you will be so carb depleted by the end of the week that all the carbs will restore your glycogen levels and not convert to fat


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

GunnaGetBig said:


> yea it's 7500kcal just from carbs but I think you will be so carb depleted by the end of the week that all the carbs will restore your glycogen levels and not convert to fat


Hmmm Im not too sure about this. Calories in - calories out determines weight loss and this would end up with more calories than I would be expending.

Plus it seems to be the only article Ive read that recommends such huge numbers for a carb up?


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

It does seem quite high.

Check out this link of another calculator....

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=784518

It worked out my refeed day at 640 grams of carbs. Seems more viable


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

GunnaGetBig said:


> It does seem quite high.
> 
> Check out this link of another calculator....
> 
> ...


Good Post Mate Reps.

the Claculator does seem 'smarter' on this one but at the same time still put you over on Calories.

I always was under the impression that on a cut even on CKD refeed days you should still be in deficiet no?


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

I think if you want to lose overall weight you need to be in a calorie defecit but where we are trying to lose fat and preserve as much muscle mass as we can whilst dieting you need that little bit extra now and again


----------

